# ALL BULLIES ARE DUMB & USELESS ANIMALS!!!



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

LMAO! Ginger begs to differ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Why do bully owner's always start thread's with titles like this? What are you trying to prove? I just don't get it .... I think it's a nice video and I am sure Ginger is a good pet but the thread is asking for negative responses. If this is your breed of choice you shouldn't have to prove anything to anyone. Just saying ....


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

i wasnt trying to prove nothing sadie, its just a catchy title i thought was funny... im not the type of guy to sit & bicker about which breed is better, to each is own right?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ITs ok kevin us bully people have a good sense of humor  Great video I love her


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

To each is own I wouldn't have personally started a thread entitled ALL BULLIES ARE DUMB & USELESS ANIMALS!!! Because IMO it's just negative and is asking for trouble but whatever makes you happy.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

sadie... the title of the thread is SARCASTIC n not negative at all lol... i thought it'd be obvious


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I do think the title is one that would get the wrong response.
It does come accross as a point is trying to be made. 

Just saying.

Cool to see you training your dog but to be honest , with what youve written and what the title is im not realy impressed. 
When "ginger begs to differ" was read i expected a hell of alot more than that, and i expect alot of other non bully owners will be the same.

With that being said i think both dogs looked like pretty nice bullys if you ask me and im about as critical as you can get when it comes to them. They look happy and healthy and they surely love you!
Take my advice or dont but lose those types of thread names , but please please keep up that training and keep posting some vids so we can see Ginger get better and better.


Bullys are not dumb anyone who says that is just an ignoramus. 
How could they be dumb when they first came from one of the smartest breeds on the planet?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I guess you wouldn't get it you wouldn't believe how many of these threads I have seen titled very similar to that go down the drain quickly ...  No hard feelings do your thing buddy!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Why do bully owner's always start thread's with titles like this? What are you trying to prove? I just don't get it .... I think it's a nice video and I am sure Ginger is a good pet but the thread is asking for negative responses. If this is your breed of choice you shouldn't have to prove anything to anyone. Just saying ....


Exactly. Why the chip on your shoulder? You don't see me coming on here with threads saying "Staffordshire Bull Terriers are the best!". Stuff like this is asking for trouble and is more than a little trollish.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> I do think the title is one that would get the wrong response.
> It does come accross as a point is trying to be made.
> 
> Just saying.
> ...


Well said junk :goodpost:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

haha! thanks. u got any dogs who do tricks junkyard? the way u judged mines it just seems like you do


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ginger is adorable, love the video


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok well now that all the above is covered....... Great looking dogs and beautiful job working with them. They look super happy and are very good reps for the breed


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> ginger is adorable, love the video


I don't disagree. Just the title is asking for trouble.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx guys! much appreciated!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ok well now that all the above is covered....... Great looking dogs and beautiful job working with them. They look super happy and are very good reps for the breed


I was waiting for this lady to chime in ... Holly is a great advocate for the bully breed. I wish all bully owner's were just like you :hug::hug::hug::hug:

Yes I do agree dog's look nice and good job working with them keep up the good work


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I don't disagree. Just the title is asking for trouble.


lol... sarcasm anyone?


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx Sadie!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I have had dogs that excelled in weight pull until we were kicked out of the sled dog club. They hated having me whip their samoyeds, and they also hated the friends i had with big amstaffs that whipped their huskies and malamutes, we are not as fortunate to have comps for just bull breeds down here. 

My father and i had a purebred dingoes in the eighties that were trained scent dogs.
I have had one apbt who was great at flyball but i could never compete with her because she took a better interest in the other dogs than in the getting the ball.

I have had hunting dogs my whole life whos job it was to help eradicate vermin.

So yeah mate ive had a few well trained dogs.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

well if u ever get the chance to capture some of em make sure u show us buddy...


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Please dont take it as i was knocking your dogs, i wasnt at all, its great to see bullys doing stuff i was being sincere about it. 

Generally When i see a thread with that kind of name its someone trying to set bait out. 

We get them at the other forum about twice a week.

I live in a rural area and our dogs are used for working not realy doing tricks. 

when i had my little female that did a hell of alot of funny stuff like back flips ect it was because i was trying to proove a point to the haters of the apbt. i have no point to prove anymore.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yo there is a great need for a sarcasm font! 
Loooove me some Ginger. She has great focus. I want to bit her nose and stuff. Good video Massstttttaaa.......


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

cool im definitly different, i wouldnt go on a pitbull board to **** around and argue if pits or bullies are better. although the fact that u told me to keep working at my training gave me the impression that u had something better u had done to show me thats all.

i appreciate the comment tho, thanks!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

she'd love it if u bit her nose lol. and i love it when u call me mastaaaaaaaaaa! lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty dog!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> she'd love it if u bit her nose lol. and i love it when u call me mastaaaaaaaaaa! lol


OH jeeze lol I see kevins head blowing up .... send her to me so i can bite her lol , I promise ill send her back :angeldevi


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx Xiahko! Angel... ill think about it... lol!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Dude this is all i have too say, i told you to keep working on the training because its refreshing to see someone putting an effort into their bullys training. I thought it was great.

Trust me if i wanted to diss you for some stupid reason you would know about it.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

i didnt say u were tryna diss me, i said i thought u had something better to show me because u told me to keep practicing to get better at it. i dont respond to disses on message boards. its all good bro.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright gentlemen. Lets just get our panties out of a bunch ( this includes all bunched panties) and enjoy some dogs


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ITs weird how they are such a close breed and we are all fighitng BSL but we cant even get along.

No beef about the video, a dog doing what a dogs do.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> ITs weird how they are such a close breed and we are all fighitng BSL but we cant even get along.
> 
> No beef about the video, a dog doing what a dogs do.


 I think alot of people don't even realize how many people read these forums. we have over 14,000 members, plus how many unknown that read and there are constantly arguments about one breed or the other.

Titles like this don't help. Its fishing for a bad remark, but we all need to suck it up and get along and deal with the bigger issues here, before we all own labs because its the only breed not banned.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

u say not to get our panties in a bunch but after ive explained it so many times, i was simply cracking fun at the fact there is so much tension between bully owners and pit owners and there shouldnt be because we all love our dogs and thats all that matters.. lol I thought u guys would sorta GET IT yknow. If I'd a known ud still be arguing about the title at page no.3 after I explained it so many times, i wouldnt've wrote it and ill make sure not to write any titles like this no more. 

Im starting to think that some people really wanted the drama to pop off.... cuz they wont let go. Sorry.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Titles like this don't help. Its fishing for a bad remark, but we all need to suck it up and get along and deal with the bigger issues here, before we all own labs because its the only breed not banned.


I agree that's why I commented on it when I noticed it. I wasn't trying to be an a** but it just makes owner's look ignorant to feed into stereotypes about dog breeds. I just think people should embrace what they own and get over themselves. People will always talk about both breeds there will always be negativity and controversy that surrounds both breeds and we shouldn't embrace silly stereotypes to prove a point or even to humor ourselves it sends out a negative message to the public and to owner's of both breeds. And it's indirectly trolling at it's best even if the intentions of the OP were something else.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thats what you call cracking fun? 

Conditioned slim bullies are beautiful.
Who said bullys are dumb and usless?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> u say not to get our panties in a bunch but after ive explained it so many times, i was simply cracking fun at the fact there is so much tension between bully owners and pit owners and there shouldnt be because we all love our dogs and thats all that matters.. lol I thought u guys would sorta GET IT yknow. If I'd a known ud still be arguing about the title at page no.3 after I explained it so many times, i wouldnt've wrote it and ill make sure not to write any titles like this no more.
> 
> Im starting to think that some people really wanted the drama to pop off.... cuz they wont let go. Sorry.


I know what you were doing but it's not funny it's silly and ignorant to embrace the negativity that goes on between APBT and Bully owner's. I am just saying even though your intentions were good it sends off a message and it fuels that drama that many bully and APBT owner's are trying to move away from. Not all APBT owner's think that way about American Bullies and vise versa.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

feed into stereotypes?!... lol 

im actually showing the opposite of a stereotype and making fun of it. What is it that you did not get?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> she'd love it if u bit her nose lol. and i love it when u call me mastaaaaaaaaaa! lol


LOL I knooooooow


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The stereo type that every Game Dog APBT owner's hates american Bullies and thinks they are all worthless, dumb and useless animals. Not all of us think that way perfect example APBT13 she own's both bullies and APBT's you don't see her starting threads with titles like this. Why would she? She loves her dog's she embrace's both breeds and their differences and she doesn't let petty stereo types fuel her and motivate her to start threads like this. We see these types of threads all the time it's not like we are making it up LOL. And while they may be funny to you other people look at them as trolling and negative. So you can take what you will from it. I am just letting you know what it looks like through the eyes of other dog owner's.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Do a search on here and you try and find one thread started by a APBT owner that titles Tall skinny conditioned giraffe APBT that's what some bully owner's think about game dogs. You don't see us getting all bent out of shape about it and going out of our way to fuel the negativity that surrounds it. Who cares what people think ... Like I said bro do you. Just not a good look on your part IMO.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

im done explaining myself... u just dont get it. and its okay.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No I get it completely and so do most of us on this thread ... LOL your the one who doesn't get it ... You don't need to explain anything to me I mod 3 other forums and close these type of threads all the time because they draw in a whole bunch of negative mess I completely get it. You'll see  No need to explain anything to me I have seen enough have a good evening


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

THE ONLY NEGATIVE THING ABOUT THIS THREAD IS YOU...


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

MY MESSAGE WAS PURELY POSITIVE, I WAS PUTTING STEREOTYPES ABOUT MY BREED TO REST LIKE ANY BULLY BREED OWNER SHOULD. IF U REALLY MOD 3 FORUMS AND HANDLE STUFF LIKE THAT ALL THE TIME, USE UR BRAIN AND REALISE THIS IS NOT ONE OF EM.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Your bullie is doing what any normal dog should be capable of doing
I dont see why you had to post that title its OBVIOUSLY a dig. If you can't see that there is sriously something wrong.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> lol... sarcasm anyone?


Clearly I'm not the only one missing your "sarasm". Maybe you should work on it.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Your bullie is doing what any normal dog should be capable of doing
> I dont see why you had to post that title its OBVIOUSLY a dig. If you can't see that there is sriously something wrong.


Ur right I was showing tht bullies are like any other dogs. And if it wasn't clear, I also clearly explained it. I'm not gonna sit here n argue anymore. I hope u guys can look past the title and simply enjoy the video. Thts all I wanted n expected from people who own the breed with the most undeserved rep. Peace to everyone.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

hahah funny a simple thread about a bully turns into another argument:rofl:

arguing about how the title could cause and argument seems like it already did:rofl:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol pretty funny


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kevin nobody on this board hates Bullies, we apreciate all of them the staff dogs, the amstaffs, the pet bulls, the bullies and any other breed for that matter besides the for little ankle biters which I love. I know you weren't trying to start anything but just feel good about knowing in this board nobody is going to come and diss your Bully. The only thing members do on this board is critique when they feel the animal can have a better diet or if someone is trying to sell pups. Wait a little longer and you will see how great this board is. Ginger is a little cutie pie


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Kevin nobody on this board hates Bullies, we apreciate all of them the staff dogs, the amstaffs, the pet bulls, the bullies and any other breed for that matter besides the for little ankle biters which I love. I know you weren't trying to start anything but just feel good about knowing in this board nobody is going to come and diss your Bully. The only thing members do on this board is critique when they feel the animal can have a better diet or if someone is trying to sell pups. Wait a little longer and you will see how great this board is. Ginger is a little cutie pie


thanks david, I have posted my dogs before and I didnt get any negative responses, I wasnt tryna prove a point to bully haters lol. I was just sharing my dogs bro, I thought and still think the title is just a funny eye catcher. Thx for the nice comment my dude.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> Ur right I was showing tht bullies are like any other dogs. And if it wasn't clear, I also clearly explained it. I'm not gonna sit here n argue anymore. I hope u guys can look past the title and simply enjoy the video. Thts all I wanted n expected from people who own the breed with the most undeserved rep. Peace to everyone.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have done what you did, look at the title of Bernie's video lol I am hoping when haters of the breed google attacks they come across to this


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I have done what you did, look at the title of Bernie's video lol I am hoping when haters of the breed google attacks they come across to this
> 
> YouTube - Pitbull mauls tiny dog











David, that is a cute video. Bernie is a handsome boy and he is CMTFU chillaxin with those little dogs. Good Bernie! Oh, and I have not forgotten about the PM you sent me. I have been running around like a chicken with my head cut off this lat week so please forgive me and I'll hit you this weekend ok?


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

super cool vid bro! thts exactly what I was doing... somehow, it wasnt okay this time.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> David, that is a cute video. Bernie is a handsome boy and he is CMTFU chillaxin with those little dogs. Good Bernie! Oh, and I have not forgotten about the PM you sent me. I have been running around like a chicken with my head cut off this lat week so please forgive me and I'll hit you this weekend ok?


No problem  I know how busy you must be with the baby and the dogos. By the way the little chiwawa is the boss he runs our house lol


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

All I want to know is how you get to have green grass growing in your yard!?! LOL


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

lol! im with my dogs at all times when they are in the yard, i dont let them dig and i pick up their poop as soon as it drops, sometimes it doesnt get to drop lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Kevin nobody on this board hates Bullies, we apreciate all of them the staff dogs, the amstaffs, the pet bulls, the bullies and any other breed for that matter besides the for little ankle biters which I love.


LMAO I really beg to differ there are people on here who HATE bullys and they make no effort to hide there opinions on them in fact some can be down right rude and judgemental about them . kevin your dogs are gorgeous but expect to get haters whenever you post bully stuff and hopefully just brush them off lol  There are still alot of us on here who love a nice bully!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO I really beg to differ there are people on here who HATE bullys and they make no effort to hide there opinions on them in fact some can be down right rude and judgemental about them . kevin your dogs are gorgeous but expect to get haters whenever you post bully stuff and hopefully just brush them off lol  There are still alot of us on here who love a nice bully!!!!


My dog is half Bully and I love Bullies. Nobody on this site has ever said anything negative about my dog even though he is a horse. I have argued with gamedoggers and not once have I had any of them insult my dog.

IF I see someone trying to sell their backyard bred pups I will say something. If I see someone with a fat Bully I will say something, some people do not have a concept of muscle and fat. Some people do not like criticism and this is why they think they are hated on. There is such awareness now about dog health that when they come in here saying how can they get their Bully BIG and bulky off course someone is going to say something. Or when someone calls their American Bully a Pit bull people are not going to be too happy. Let's be honest about Bullies they are the latest trend now and everyone wants to own one and breed one so responsible owners will say something whether it's a bully a chiwawa or a horse.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO I really beg to differ there are people on here who HATE bullys and they make no effort to hide there opinions on them in fact some can be down right rude and judgemental about them . kevin your dogs are gorgeous but expect to get haters whenever you post bully stuff and hopefully just brush them off lol  There are still alot of us on here who love a nice bully!!!!


Actually the hate on this board is at an all time low...I have had some of the best conversations here with game dog owners...I have found them to be for the most part open minded and it really seems as if they are trying to understand the American Bully breed better...which in my opinion is awesome...

Kev...you know I love the vid and the dogs...good stuff!!!

I agree with what someone else said prior to this post...about the fact that were both fighting BSL...so why waste time bickering over the 2 breeds...and the funny thing on this thread is that yall are arguing about arguing...hahaha...if you get what I mean...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> lol! im with my dogs at all times when they are in the yard, i dont let them dig and i pick up their poop as soon as it drops, sometimes it doesnt get to drop lol!


That worked for me for a short time...  Now I'm thinking like a losing sports fan - "next year"! LOL


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

HAHA! i def get what u mean, this is the part that killed me the most... they felt the title was inappropriate, which it would be imo if it had anything to do wit the video, even after we saw the vid and could understand that the title was sarcastic, we were unable to move past the cover and look into the core, yet we expect people to look past the tough exterior of our dogs, when we're unable to do that.

I guess I expected the bully breed community to sorta get that, the same way they do when they go on youtube and see a vid titled pitbull mauls a child and u see a pitbull playing with a child u think to urself, this is an awesome vid and an awesome way to get peoples attention to actually watch the vid. Or at least move on from the title after they tell me to move on from it lool.

I dunno if u hear me knockin bro... but i wasnt tryna start ****.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> That worked for me for a short time...  Now I'm thinking like a losing sports fan - "next year"! LOL


LMAO!! dont feel so bad, it aint green everywhere lol! im on a winning streak for now but im sure as their numbers increase the battle will be harder.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

To the OP, I'm sorry I misunderstood your title. There's been a few similarly titled threads on other forums from bully owners trying to prove something when they don't have to. I guess you're still catching fallout from something that has nothing to do with you. As I said before, I agree that that the dogs look good. No bully hate here, mate.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> To the OP, I'm sorry I misunderstood your title. There's been a few similarly titled threads on other forums from bully owners trying to prove something when they don't have to. I guess you're still catching fallout from something that has nothing to do with you. As I said before, I agree that that the dogs look good. No bully hate here, mate.


thx bro, i think thts basically what happened. glad you're seeing my point n also that i was doing the opposite of stirring sh*t up.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Kevin, as i said i dont have any issue with your dogs or you just the title was a little off putting and as Aus Staffy said it usually is a stir and not a joke. 

Thanks to someone like Lonestar my understanding of the bullys is getting better, i will happily admit not liking the pocket bullys or the xxxl bullys but the standard of your dogs is what i would hope sticks with the bullys instead of the freak shows we do see. Its realy because i feel sorry for the dogs.

I will also admit to being a bit of a bully hater in the past but i have deliberatly been looking up alot of bully stuff to just try to understand it.

A treadmill would be an awesome idea for those dogs it will only get them looking better. Good luck with them.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx junkyard!


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually thought it was some1 being serious wen i read the title but afta seeing the vid & reading the posts well now i knw it was just joke...But I agree with the peeps saying that the title it jst asking for trouble..
Yes ginger is a gawjuss girl..


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

In my opinion, If the title is offensive, Then people should stop judging a book by its cover.

ALL of us are bully/pittie lovers! We ALL have been discriminated against because of what our dogs look like. Because they "look" mean, Than people claim they are mean and go out of their way to avoid them...

But we know better, How do we know better? Because we DIDN'T judge a book by its cover, Instead we bought the book, Read it and realized that we love it!

The same thing can be said about this thread and its title... 
I was concerned when i first read the title, But as soon as I clicked on it and realized that it was sarcasm, I enjoyed the rest of my visit to this thread.

We should truly just accept this thread for what it is and not what it is titled...A great video of another well trained dog and responsible owner...

Kudos to you for maintaining the training and the responsible attitude with your dogs, I loved the video.
Don't mind the haters, Without them, This thread wouldn't have stuck around long enough for me to see


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> In my opinion, If the title is offensive, Then people should stop judging a book by its cover.
> 
> ALL of us are bully/pittie lovers! We ALL have been discriminated against because of what our dogs look like. Because they "look" mean, Than people claim they are mean and go out of their way to avoid them...
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!! glad you enjoyed the book and were able to get passed the cover which was really only intended to get as much people to read the book lol... I gotta tell you, this has been an interesting thread lol... Glad it was up long enough for someone like you to see it... it's worth it now lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't we all just get alooooooonnnggg? Yes, I'm quoting Rodney King HAHAHAHAHA. 

As far as all the hoopla about the title, alot of people don't understand my sarcasm either, so I guess it just depends on the eye of the beholder. However, the ALL CAPS is a pet peeve shared amongst MANY 

Cool vid, I love seeing bullies active bullies! :thumbsup:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

NesOne said:


> Can't we all just get alooooooonnnggg? Yes, I'm quoting Rodney King HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> As far as all the hoopla about the title, alot of people don't understand my sarcasm either, so I guess it just depends on the eye of the beholder. However, the ALL CAPS is a pet peeve shared amongst MANY
> 
> Cool vid, I love seeing bullies active bullies! :thumbsup:


haha! thts wat im talkn bout! glad u like my bullies! I think one can choose to focus on what one chooses to focus on, instead of focusing on everything that is positive on this thread they decided they were gonna go on & on for pages about an inch of sarcasm and make it negative and I really have no control over that. I know my intentions you know. Just thought it would be over after I explained them...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> haha! thts wat im talkn bout! glad u like my bullies! I think one can choose to focus on what one chooses to focus on, instead of focusing on everything that is positive on this thread they decided they were gonna go on & on for pages about an inch of sarcasm and make it negative and I really have no control over that. I know my intentions you know. Just thought it would be over after I explained them...


I hear ya, in the end it turned out to be a fun thread to read.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

haha! true dat!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i didn't read any of the posts as i don't want to get into that whole bully 
perversion thing. my only question/concern is diet and health. 
i know alot of bully people are consumed by body weight bragging rights
and this is a very unhealthy mindset. i would suggest cutting that dogs
food intake by at least 2 cups right off the top until you're able to get a good
10-15 lbs of fat off your animal as it will only effect the overall health and longevity of your dogs. also, pizza crust is not dog food nor are any of the foods we typically eat. try to keep them on a quality kibble, and only feed once per day (same time every day)
as dogs do not need constant sustenance like humans. fat/water on a dogs body acts like as a heat insulator, and therefore they cannot dissipate heat fast enough to keep cool during rigorous activities. (this is why you always see bullies with spooned tongues just sitting there panting) a healthy bulldog is a slim bulldog...bullies included.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Padlock said:


> i didn't read any of the posts as i don't want to get into that whole bully
> perversion thing. my only question/concern is diet and health.
> i know alot of bully people are consumed by body weight bragging rights
> and this is a very unhealthy mindset. i would suggest cutting that dogs
> ...


First.... Do you have any idea how bad it makes you look to admit that you couldn't read the thread first and actually show enough intelligence, respect or decency to formulate an opinion around the actual subject. It means you'd rather play the ostrich and spew a speech that you heard somewhere to make urself look smart ... FAIL buddy.

Second.... You run and make ignorant assumptions about my bullies being fat and fed table food when in fact I have tried 7 different types of kibbles to see which one fits my dog's lifestyle and health the best before making my final choice and my dogs have never in their lives tasted any table food whatsoever.

Third.... You speak of my dog's fat as if you had any clue how much they weighed or if they even needed to lose any weight at all for that matter when in fact, you've never seen my dogs and very hopefully will never get to see them and you've never owned a bully but somehow, you are the expert who will show me how to care for them? I am willing to bet you have never even put your hands on a bully either lol..

So.... Before you run and decide to just vomit some speech that someone fed to you, try to stay on topic to begin with... reading the thread wouldve helped a great deal. Then try to speak on things you actually have a clue about because that speech u just wrote didn't show an inch of intelligence. Last but not least, next time you try to offer me your help.... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.... with all due respect, don't bother.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you willingly posted a video to be scrutinized. i didn't read the other replies as
i know that most folks don't know their a** from a hole in the ground.
so your saying the fat wrinkles over your dogs shoulders(at the :24 sec mark) 
are a sign of health?

my advise was free, use it...or not. good luck with all your future endeavors
with your dogs or anything else you chose to do. happy holidays to you and yours
kind sir.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

ok bye ...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Padlock said:


> you willingly posted a video to be scrutinized. i didn't read the other replies as
> i know that most folks don't know their a** from a hole in the ground.
> so your saying the fat wrinkles over your dogs shoulders(at the :24 sec mark)
> are a sign of health?
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
FAIL


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

YOU IZ TROLLIN SON!!! lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the bullie crowd sticks together huh? lol
it's kind of like the special Olympics of the bull dog world.
go nuts guys, the world loves "exceptional" individuals. 
just don't run around with any sharp objects.
thank you for your understanding in this matter.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Im not even gonna argue with you man. Keep on trollin.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Padlock said:


> the bullie crowd sticks together huh? lol
> it's kind of like the special Olympics of the bull dog world.
> go nuts guys, the world loves "exceptional" individuals.
> just don't run around with any sharp objects.
> thank you for your understanding in this matter.


No, it's more like people sticking together against those that make ignorant comments.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

i have to say i'm agreeing with padlock about the dogs weight...
i do own a "bully," and that dog is looking a little too hefty... she's not a big fat slob, but she could definitely stand to loose a few. 

the video was good though! it great to see anybody out playing with/working their dog!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Padlock said:


> the bullie crowd sticks together huh? lol
> it's kind of like the special Olympics of the bull dog world.
> go nuts guys, the world loves "exceptional" individuals.
> just don't run around with any sharp objects.
> thank you for your understanding in this matter.


Wow isn't that the pot calling the kettle black don't you own bullies?? LOL How are you going to talk about someone else's bully being overweight when your's could stand to loose a few pounds. :hammer:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Lone Star;367055
[IMG said:


> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/octagonmike/TROLLING.jpg[/IMG]


hahah great pic


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx crash. she might look like it, but she is definitly not overweight. She is naturally thicker.

so he got a fat bully? lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

But your 'pitbull' is overweight? so what are you talking about?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Livy that's an APBT ? I don't believe it this is the same dog looks bully to me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Padlock said:


> you willingly posted a video to be scrutinized. i didn't read the other replies as
> i know that most folks don't know their a** from a hole in the ground.
> so your saying the fat wrinkles over your dogs shoulders(at the :24 sec mark)
> are a sign of health?
> ...


Wow dude you wanna come here and be a part of this forum but you can't even have the respect to read what people are saying and then say most of us don't know our @ss from a hole in the ground are you serious? This forum is filled with smart people who know very much what they are talking about. If you don't have respect for this forum or the members here then it's time to pack your bags and move on sir.



Padlock said:


> the bullie crowd sticks together huh? lol
> it's kind of like the special Olympics of the bull dog world.
> go nuts guys, the world loves "exceptional" individuals.
> just don't run around with any sharp objects.
> thank you for your understanding in this matter.


You know I've never owned a bully I'm an APBT girl but that doesn't mean I can't love and respect them as well. I will stand here right behind them. We all need to be sticking together right now with BSL spreading like wildfire. Do you think they'll care if you have a Bully or an APBT. Heck no they are in the same boat as are we. I see no need for the back and forth witch is better cause they are both wonderful breed created for different reasons and we need to remember that.


wild_deuce03 said:


> No, it's more like people sticking together against those that make ignorant comments.


:goodpost:
Amen


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Its funny how we normally clash a bit then when a turd comes onto the forum we all unite


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loll I know right I think we need to do some flushing 
:flush:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thts wat im talkn bout... im not for or against banning anyone. but anyone who doesnt have enough respect for a forum to read a thread before posting his opinion or criticism is a complete nuisance imo.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Kevin we banned him from 3 other forums .. He get's banned everywhere not by chance I might add he has a long resume for being a problem child . He is disrespectful in every single post both directly and indirectly.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

By the way Kevin I totally forgot cause of the ignorance lol, but your girl is beautiful. I liked the video she looks like one smart happy girl


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

well, i guess he deserves it then lol! Thanx kg420! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He's broken a rule, why isn't he banned right now? I didn't break a rule and i got banned. I don't get it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He's a


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

yeah I don't like the title either but loves Ginger!!!! You should have know our bully dogs are getting a bad rap already so why make it even harder on them! My bully isn't dumb by the way he is in doggie school and is very much smarter than a human. At least he can keep his mouth shut about things that make other get up set over a title! 

I do love the video and ginger is so sweet. She does look like she is having fun and all.. 
Should have thought of a much better title than this one. NO HARD FEELINGS THOUGH OK.....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think maybe Kevins sence of humour is a little diffrent


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

lol! wtv, im done explaining the title, think wat u wanna think... f* it...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No way, Kevin is good people... I'm talking more like Padouche


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> lol! wtv, im done explaining the title, think wat u wanna think... f* it...


LOL hope you wernt thinking my post was a dig, diffrent sence of humours are good


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

Then you should have not made the title up at all in the first place! You know your talking to a world wide Pit bull owners who will take up for their dogs and for the breed! We stand strong for the breed and show others how they actually act not DUMB AND USELESS ANIMALS... thank you very much! 

See ya later.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> No way, Kevin is good people... I'm talking more like Padouche


Shana I am as lost as you are :rofl:


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx IBC! they were talkin bout padlock, its just that some people still have a hard time understanding the meaning of the title and still think that this title was meant to be provocative to people who own pits when in fact it was meant to show that this stereotype is untrue to whoever it is that believes in it. Im beginning to think that its mostly to cause drama, because I cant seriously believe that after I explained it so many times they still dont get it. Has nothing to do with sense of humour, has to do with ability to understand and perception.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

On the lighter side I'm glad to see Shana back


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> thx IBC! they were talkin bout padlock, its just that some people still have a hard time understanding the meaning of the title and still think that this title was meant to be provocative to people who own pits when in fact it was meant to show that this stereotype is untrue to whoever it is that believes in it. Im beginning to think that its mostly to cause drama, because I cant seriously believe that after I explained it so many times they still dont get it. Has nothing to do with sense of humour, has to do with ability to understand and perception.


No worries, bro. I get where you're coming from. Some people just have a hard time understanding sarcasm. Way to stay calm. I too had a thread when I first joined that I had to keep repeating myself over and over to get a point across. If anything, the title did what was intended. Got people to look at the video.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

A114bullybr33d said:


> Then you should have not made the title up at all in the first place! You know your talking to a world wide Pit bull owners who will take up for their dogs and for the breed! We stand strong for the breed and show others how they actually act not DUMB AND USELESS ANIMALS... thank you very much!
> 
> See ya later.


Oh my god...

For the LAST TIME....

IT WAS A JOKE...

J
O
K
E


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Seriously people we have already discussed why he named the thread what he did. It was meant to be a joke weather you take it that way or not it is what it is now. Obviously he loves his bullies and was trying to show what smart good dogs he has. The thread name can't be changed but it has already been explained. I don't see a need to keep stating what everyone else has already said. Point taken and move on.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shana's back!








Title=








If people can't read the whole thread and see the explanation then


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed girl on everything you just said.

Wooohooo Shana's back  :woof: :woof:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

seems it's much easier to make up your mind about people than
it is to ascertain the true meaning of said threads title.

i didn't read the 7 pages as i didn't want to be swayed by any of the negativity
that a heading such as that would promote. instead i watched the vid, made
a few respectable comical comments on my personal view of what my eye saw...and thats as deep as it should have gotten. my comments always incorporate my sarcastic dry humor to a degree, it's not malicious, it's just a creative writing technique. as i stated before, people interpret type depending on ones mood. i type with a smile, and never do i have bad intensions. adults should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Padlock said:


> seems it's much easier to make up your mind about people than
> it is to ascertain the true meaning of said threads title.
> 
> i didn't read the 7 pages as i didn't want to be swayed by any of the negativity
> ...


I'm sorry but this doesn't really sound like creative writing technique, it sounds kinda rude.



Padlock said:


> i didn't read the other replies as
> i know that most folks don't know their a** from a hole in the ground.


There are a lot of people here you really do know what they are talking about. We have many great advocates for this breed on this forum. If you give people a chance you might learn something from them.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I'm sorry but this doesn't really sound like creative writing technique, it sounds kinda rude.
> 
> There are a lot of people here you really do know what they are talking about. We have many great advocates for this breed on this forum. If you give people a chance you might learn something from them.


it goes both ways. there is a huge difference between hands on
and theory. just because you study doesn't mean you'll pass the test.
also, kinda rude or completely rude should be the deciding factor.
i would show much more restraint on a child's post vs an adults.
seems maybe i should switch up my standards and reverse my thinking.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

So back to kevin's dogs .. Kevin do you show your dogs? Do any weight pull with them?


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

i do not show my dogs or do any weightpull with my dogs. I only play with them, love them and teach them cool stuff.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

i couldnt even participate in any of these things here, we have no bully shows here.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> i couldnt even participate in any of these things here, we have no bully shows here.


I have seen a board of Canadian American Bulldogs and they have weight pull shows, you should do some research see if you can find some weight pull competitions.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> i couldnt even participate in any of these things here, we have no bully shows here.


Ahhh Ok I see your in Canada didn't know they didn't have anything like that where you are. It's just as cool though just to love and play with your pets. I was just curious if you did any competing with them.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cute video. looks like you two had alot of fun. ^.^


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx guys! ye they have stuff like that but not any ABKC shows... Id get laughed at showing my bullies as American Staffordshire Terrier lol!!! maybe not Abby tho, I would just have to make her lose some weight and I'd stand a chance but I see no point. I love my dogs so much, theyre litteraly my best friends.


----------

